# Crossing State Lines with someone who is married could get you 3 years under the Fed Mann Act



## Redd Capp (Dec 19, 2011)

its truesee-
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caminetti_v._United_States


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 21, 2011)

why is this relevant?!? your posts make me want to program a "dislike" button _specifically_ for your posts.


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 21, 2011)

*cough* banhammer

cxR - "never accomplishes anything, except stealing from others."


----------



## Earth (Dec 21, 2011)

just read this since i was curious about it, and honestly i don't see where it says that at all,
- however I do know you've going straight to jail if caught crossing state lines with a minor...


----------



## fateoficarus (Dec 22, 2011)

Quite a few states have anit-sodomy laws, but the police don't go around rounding up the gays to teach them a lesson now do they?


----------



## Nelco (Dec 22, 2011)

if you dance on the streets of red bank in chattanooga tn it's considered rioting
and
being in a car without shoes on in ga is considered an act of nudity


----------



## Deleted member 363 (Dec 22, 2011)

Cool story bro


----------



## Redd Capp (Dec 22, 2011)

Where this is relevant is that if a group of young adults is pulled off a boxcar and you have some over 18 and some under 18 you could have a problem. I have seen older men hop trains with young girlfriends who are as young as 14. While that might be legal in Utah or West Virgina (as long as the relationship is not consummated) that would be a violation of the Federal Mann act


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey CXR....doesnt this guy remind you of "Steamtrain" from THQ?


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'd say with confidence he's the same dude, Mr. Ray Tylicki. 

cxr - YO GOOGLE IT, YO


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 26, 2011)

yeah, we're thinking the same thing.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 26, 2011)

Turd extraordinaire, if it is true. If not, just turd.


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 26, 2011)

anyone have a pic of this guy? Just incase i ever run into him


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 27, 2011)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooogled it!
Found his pic.
There's no way this guy is really that ugly in person.


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 28, 2011)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooogled it!
> http://www.dailygazette.com/photos/2010/feb/15/14362/
> There's no way this guy is really this ugly in person.
> Gotta be close though.


 
HAHA! Thanks!


----------

